# rubbing noise coming from front drivers side



## wvuguy (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a 1997 Altima GXE with about 100k miles. It makes noises from the drivers side front end which I have described below.

- When going over bumps at speed over 25m/h, there is a rubbing noise and some vibration with it. Almost sounds like the tire rubbing against the fender but I do not see any marks. Same noise is produced if I make a hard right turn at this speed or higher. Sound is not metallic but more like a rubber. It does not matter if I have foot on gas or not. Same thing when I go over a depression on the road at that speed. Its easier to produce the noise if car is loaded with more than one person.

- When going over high bumps at slow speed it makes a sqeaky spring like noise. Almost like an old spring bed will make if u jumped on it. Kind of hard to describe. 

- When going over tiny road bumbs or irregular surface at slow speed it makes tapping noise with every bump. Almost like a bad tie rod will make.

I had the car checked and they said all suspension components look tight. Tires are shot and need to be changed. Could this be caused by the tire. Also the car is not sagging so I doubt the coil spring is bad. Shock seem ok too. Any ideas what this could be? Thanks.


----------

